# Faux tile backsplash in camper



## 3ringer (Jun 7, 2017)

I bought some peel and stick tile backsplash for our camper.


----------



## Oldstick (Jun 8, 2017)

Looks nice 3ringer, great idea.


----------



## seeker (Jun 13, 2017)

dresses it up quite nice.


----------



## T-N-T (Jun 14, 2017)

Awesome ringer!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jun 14, 2017)

Looks great. Is that a Trail Manor?


----------



## 3ringer (Jun 17, 2017)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Looks great. Is that a Trail Manor?



Yes it is . We like it so far. It tows like a dream. I think you told me that y'all used to have one. They are pretty rare . You seldom see them.


----------

